# Windshield wiper stuck 01 Jetta



## I8abug2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wipers quit in middle of screen and now just move fraction of inch when turned on. What do I need to change? Are there 2 parts, transmission and motor?


----------



## loudes13 (Nov 10, 2004)

Same problem with an '02 A4.


----------



## loudes13 (Nov 10, 2004)

Does your jetta have auto sensing wipers? i suspect that's my problem, but don't know where to start.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (loudes13)*

The wiper linkage is known for getting seized on these cars. The linkage starts moving slower and slower and eventually stops.
I had to replace mine on my 2001 Jetta a few years ago. 
You can do a search in the Mk. IV forum.


----------



## EPaterline (Mar 2, 1999)

*Probably not motor*

The history of the Jetta IV suggests that your problem with windshield wipers is in a nuckle that connects the wiper to the motor. Over time this nuckle becomes rough and does not function properly, eventually binding. I replaced mine on my 1999.5 and they work fine now. There are DIY guides on VWVortex but I can't remember where (I think it is archived under the Jetta IV forum). Before you assume the problem is with the mechanics of the windshield wipers, check to make sure its not a simple blown fuse.

Ed


----------



## Redwine (Jan 3, 2005)

*Jetta Wipers*

The two rods that connect through the cowl to the wiper arms get corrode in their respective shafts. You need to take the whole wiper assembly apart, loosen the shafts (very difficult) and clean them out and lube them. This looks like an easy job, but can take a few hours. Replace the rubber seals on top that keep the water out.


----------



## razdude (Mar 5, 2009)

*Wipers*

So --- Did you replace the linkage or did you replace the motor(s)? 

Is there some online steps that have been documented (photos even *fingers crossed*) that you've come accross? 

Thanks much! 

Sean- 2001 Wolfy


----------



## jpelcman (Feb 7, 2010)

its not too hard if you have a vice and maybe a torch if really necessary. i did mine in a half hour with vice grips and some pb. if your wipers are frozen of course. just pop the e clip off, soak em and wiggle it till it loosens up


----------

